# الاطراف الاصطناعية اسفل الركبة(الدرس الاول)



## كاظم الجناني (23 أغسطس 2007)

الى الاخوة في الملتقى الهندسي اقدم الدرس الاول في صناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية عسى ان ينال رضاكم 

مقدمة في صناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية:
 ان فقدان احدى الساقين قد يؤدي بالمصاب الى البقاء طريح الفراش . و لطالما حاول الانسان , على مر العصور , ان يجد بديلا يحل محل الطرف المفقود.
 و الهدف من هذه المحاولات هو استعادة القدرة على المشي , وهي الوظيفة الاولى التي تميز الجنس البشري .وينجم البتر عن عملية جراحية تهدف اساسا الى انقاذ حياة المريض . و الغرض من صناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية و اعادة التأهيل هو استرجاع التكامل الوظيفي و عمل الجهاز الحركي .
ويعتبر بتر الاطراف السفلى من البتور الشائعة نتيجةالالغام ومرض الاطراف و ينقسم الى قسمين بتر اسفل الركبةBK و بتر اعلى الركبةAK كما و ينقسم بتر اسفل الركبة الى عدة مستوياتvery short below knee , short below knee , standard below knee ,long below knee , syme’s
 وتعتبر نسبة المبتورة اطرافهم السفلى في بعض الدول العربية كالعراق نسبة كبيرةو اغلب تلك البتور هي تحت الركبة ( BK) نتيجة الالغام او الامراض التي تصيب الاطراف السفلى .
_كما مبين بالجدول الاتي:_
State​No of amputee per all people​No of people​No of amputee​Angola
1 amputee per 334 people 
10,145,267
30,375
Cambodia
1 amputee per 384 people
12,212,306
31,803
Afghanistan
1 amputee per 631 people
25,838,797
40,949
Iraq
1 amputee per 987 people
*22,675,617*
*22,974*
Vietnam
1 amputee per 1182 people
78,773,873
66,645
United state 
1 amputee per 732 people 
278,058,881
380,000


وتتكون الاطراف الاصطناعية اسفل الركبة تتكون من الاجزاء الاساسية التالية : الوقب , ذراع التوصيل , القدم الاصطناعية و الروابط .
 في الوقت الحاضر , توجد انواع عديدة من الاقدام الاصطناعية و كل تلك الانواع تحاول ان تعوض عن القدم المفقودة بواسطة المحافظة على الخواص الميكانيكية للقدم . ومن تلك الاقدام , SACH foot ( و هو نوع شائع الاستخدام في العالم ) .
 وقبل ان نطرح اي قدم جديدة يجب ان تجرى عليها بعض الاختبارات لكي نضمن المشية الجيدة . الخواص المهمة التي على اساسها كانت المقارنة هي : الانحناء الطولي , الانحناء العرضي , طاقة الارجاع , اختبار الصدمة , اختبار الكلل للقدم , نسبة الطول الفعال و اختبارات الوقت – المسافة .
 اما بالنسبة للوقبsocket فهو يمثل تركيب اصطناعي يمكنه مسك الجزء المبتور , مصنوع من مواد مركبة و هو عالي الجساءة او يصنع من بوليمرات مختلفة كاستخدام مادة البولي بروبلين .

انتهى الدرس الاول


----------



## glucose (23 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع قيم
تابع نحنا معك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ كاظم الجنابي .

تحية طيبة .

درس اول رائع ومميز وجديد .

جزاك الله خيرا استمر نترقب الدرس الثاني .

البغدادي


----------



## mosa mqat (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع جدا 
لكن من فضلكم اريد الادوات التي تدخل في صناعة الاطراف الصناعية مع الصور 
تحياتي


----------

